# My current girls



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So it's been four months since I stopped breeding, and deciding to only have one cage of mice.
I have five lovely girls, and this week I got a new phone, so what better way to test the camera than to take pictures of mice? 

Fantasias Anna Sun









Fantasias Nips









Fantasias Calla









MMD Fascination









LUX Skittles


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely photos! And I don't think I've complimented your ink. It's also lovely!


----------



## arex83 (Jan 5, 2016)

Omg, they are so precious!!!! I LOVE the big ears!!!


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautiful girls, I love their type. What did you used to breed? Anything specific?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Gorgeous mouselets


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys! 

@Laigaie Thank you  it's handmade (so no machine - but by a prof, of course)

@NexivRed Oh, I bred mice for ten years, so I've tried my hand at lots of different varieties. But the most recent were Chocolate, Champagne, Silver Agouti and Agouti selfs, and Agouti, Argente, Black and Dove Dutch. So the three first are from my own projects, and the fourth is actually a daughter of the Champagne girl and a Chocolate buck I sold to another breeder - her litter, not mine


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

I have to say the chocolates are just sublime


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad to hear you've got these 5 left at least, must've been a tough transition.

Great photos!


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

What color would you consider NIPS?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

fancyfeet said:


> What color would you consider NIPS?


Burmese Agouti Fox


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

I have one that looks very similar and couldn't figure out why her nose/ears were darker.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's unlikely that they are the same, but not completely impossible.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have Skittles anymore (rehomed back to breeder), as she was causing a lot of trouble in the cage. She was lovely when handled, but as chasing the other girls constantly, and it was getting so bad I couldn't sleep at night. Now everyone has calmed down a lot after she was moved


----------

